# Group Seeking More: Atlanta, GA



## peteyfrogboy (May 8, 2003)

An established D&D 3e group is looking for one or two new players in the Kennesaw/Marietta/Roswell area (NW Atlanta).


----------



## KingOfChaos (May 17, 2003)

Damn..why can't you people live in Columbus?


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 19, 2003)

Send me an email.  I can probably play on the weekends.


----------



## Cugel (May 22, 2003)

*Columbus!*

KingOfChaos, I happen to know of some gamers in Columbus...I can probably help get you hooked up.


----------



## Albanian4590 (Jun 7, 2003)

hey. ive been trying to find a group for a long while, ive just moved to atlantza but back in al;bany, there are like no groups or placesw to find any. ive never been in a grup of peo-ple out side my school or family, sdly mostly only with my brother whos 7 years old.  im only 13 and ive never played ina really long term group but i eally wnt to tr a long term game, where thersa some schedule or somthing. igf possible im interested in psiconcs, just got he handbook. if any1 else sees this, im open to anyu knid of game, like unlessw its ll poltical intiruge. thxs


----------



## Albanian4590 (Jun 7, 2003)

another thing, do most gamesin the area go to Dr. NO's Comics? thst whwere ive gone. it seems to be really cool, lots of different stuff. a bit to varied, dunno, i was hoping for some freeport stuff,  w/e tho. juts wondering if there are any other gaming stores on the cobb area.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 10, 2003)

Albanian4590 said:
			
		

> *another thing, do most gamesin the area go to Dr. NO's Comics? thst whwere ive gone. it seems to be really cool, lots of different stuff. a bit to varied, dunno, i was hoping for some freeport stuff,  w/e tho. juts wondering if there are any other gaming stores on the cobb area. *




I actually live just north of Dr. No's, up in Woodstock. There's another really nice comic shop not far from Dr. No's. Its called Great Escape comics, and they're just down the road really. Also, in Town Center Mall, there's the WotC store, Game Keeper. Great people there.


----------



## Albanian4590 (Jun 15, 2003)

o, thxs, ive been to the game keeper plae and its really nice. Havnt seen the Great Escape. AT Game Keeper can you find groups or eople to game with, i just cant find anywhere, im still tryin tho   thxs for the info, if any1 has a open spot in their group, it would be VERY appreciated


----------

